# sw lionfish



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Does any have/had one of these. They look cool, but how do they act. Can you keep one in a 55g? What else can you keep with them? Thanks for any info.

I'll have an empty 55 soon, so thought that might be a nice tank. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are not a good fish to keep
there needles are very piosnous
they need like a 200g tank to live and no other tankmated that will fit in there mouths
that means no shrimp tp clean the rocks
they are hardy eaters and need heavy filtration and these fish need to be left to proffesional aquarinist


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

a dawrf lionfish could live in a 55 for a while


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u want to learn alot about these fish and there 7 diffrent species
i would suggest u pick up this month's issue of tropical fish hobbyist
they have a 8 page articale on them


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont even think you can even buy this fish. u prolly have to have it specially ordered


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

boxer said:


> i dont even think you can even buy this fish. u prolly have to have it specially ordered


 most upper class fihstores usually stock them


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

boxer said:


> i dont even think you can even buy this fish. u prolly have to have it specially ordered


 WOW, your city is deprived of a good fish store. They are all over here in small town madison, wi. Plus they can be ordered from www.liveaquaria.com, I think.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Liveaquaria is such an awesome site....I use it for info all the time before I buy......and yeah my LFS carries so many lionfish its not even funny they're so easy to come by


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > i dont even think you can even buy this fish. u prolly have to have it specially ordered
> ...


 keyword is upperclass


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

boxer said:


> i dont even think you can even buy this fish. u prolly have to have it specially ordered


 Petco sells them here for $40-60 depending on type and size


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

boxer said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 the keyword isnt upperclass. it is having a decent fish store that has a good SW variety.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well the petco i go to doesn't have anything. all petco has are sick fishes with ick everywhere. the 2 petsmarts near me don't really have a variety. they have a lot of community fish and i dunno bout marine. the small LFS in the mall seems to outdue them but has a very cramped/small marine section with no lionfish









MARYLAND SUXORZ KTHX


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

sounds like MD does suck, my suggestion is to move to another state.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i have a 75 gallon saltwater tank and i have a dwarf lionfish in it which will only get 7 inches and he is about 3.5 inches he is in with my humu picasso triggerfish and he is 4 inches and they or doing great i also have a 12 inch snowflake eel inthere and he leave them alone as long as they do not try to take his pieace of coral also i have a hermit crab in the tank to clean the rocks and everything and he is doing great in there. here is a pic of him


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

another


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

the hermit crab


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

boxer said:


> well the petco i go to doesn't have anything. all petco has are sick fishes with ick everywhere. the 2 petsmarts near me don't really have a variety. they have a lot of community fish and i dunno bout marine. the small LFS in the mall seems to outdue them but has a very cramped/small marine section with no lionfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are you at? theres a plethora of lionfish for sale in MD. you wont find any at petco or petsmart btw........


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys. The one I was looking at was the dwarf or the fuzzy dwarf.

Rbpacu, how long have you had those guys together and will the 75 be good for life? My LFS has a dwarf in a small tank with an eel and a trigger and has had them together for a while.

Thanks again...


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i have ad them together for about 2 weeks with no probs at all.i think your 75 will be good for life for them thats what all mine or in


----------

